# Caravan Club prices for 2012



## Zebedee

Anyone seen the CC prices for 2012?

Stone me!! I know the standard of their sites is always excellent and all that . . . but some of the high season prices are a bit steep! 8O 

A few examples for a pitch plus two adults :-

Abbey Wood . . . £25.30

Crystal Palace . . . £25.40

Ferry Meadows . . . £24.30

Hillhead . . . £32.65

Looe . . . £27.35

Seacroft . . . £28.00

Is it me, or does this seem a bit like cashing in on the perpetual shortage of pitches in high season?

Dave 8O


----------



## EJB

The sites are full so they charge more! :wink: 
When we stay on the main sites we juggle the dates for some good deals....never more than £20.
We do tend to alternate the sites with CLs.

Those stuck with school holidays are in a cleft stick :roll:


----------



## Ozzyjohn

...and when I add on the three children as well - eye watering    .

I suppose it is just supply and demand at work - but I won't be using them very often at those prices. Thank goodness for the CL network - without which I would have given up on the CC years ago.


Regards,
John (wishing I lived a bit nearer to a channel crossing point...)


----------



## lucy2

I think its called taking the p**s , thats why we cancelled 3 years ago


----------



## 100127

We tend to use Cl's and Britstops in the UK, and ACSI and France Passion abroad.
Keeps the cost down.


----------



## tonyt

I admit to being tight fisted so would never dream of paying such prices.

What amazes me is that the motorhoming fraternity in general, pay huge amounts of money to buy super duper outfits equipped with every comfort and gizmo imaginable - but still find it necessary to camp in campsites, and pay those prices.

Do you all use the campsite facilities that you pay for? Do you shower in the ablution block, do your dishes in the dishwasher shed, do you go to the toilet block for a 2am pee, or do you prefer to do those things in your motorhome?

I know there are issue with "wilding" but what's wrong with just street parking a la Marine Parade?

Is it that umbilical cord that's needed to power all those gadgets?

Don't get me wrong - I'm not criticising, just asking


----------



## barryd

£32!!!!!!! You could have a week on a CL for that.

Id rather spend £32 on some nice food and drink and go wilding to he honest. 

I agree with the previous poster. Yo wouldn't take your car into town and expect to pay £30 to park it when you can park on a street for free so why would you pay £32 to park in a concrete jungle (which is what a lot of them look like).

I understand that people like sites and the facilities and that's fair enough but how can they justify £32 to park a motorhome and have a few services?


----------



## aikidomo

I think that one cuts his cloth to suite.
Used to use both clubs in the past,now I have a large solar panel, upgraded Leisure battery, Avtex low amperage TV, L.E.D. lighting and only use W.C. sites or C.L'S.
Also tow a trailer with a gennie if needed and spare everything that I may need.


----------



## 96299

sysinfo said:


> We tend to use Cl's and Britstops in the UK, and ACSI and France Passion abroad.
> Keeps the cost down.


Same as that^. Have never used any of the clubs sites in the four years we have been camping, and going by the prices above, that will continue. 

Steve


----------



## EJB

We always use all the facilities and never pay as much as £20 on CC sites.
I couldn't find a MH without a shower.....that's why we have one :roll: 

Even so, some people don't consider £30 or even £40 for a night on a site.....each to his/her own :wink:


----------



## Andysam

2 + 3 + dog = Far too expensive. We left at last renewal.


----------



## rod_vw

Why tie up lots of capital in a Motor Home and then pay budget hotel prices for a parking space?

Either sell the Motor Home, buy a cheaper car and use a hotel

or

Keep the Motor Home, go wild (or preferably the best Aires) and make use of your capital in a nicer parking space.

But what ever you do DON'T use these extortionately priced campsites.

It only needs a large number of folks to boycott these sites for a year and the clubs (sorry greedy businesses) would fold. 

Rod


----------



## teensvan

NO wonder we leave the UK for France or Germany all summer.

£30-£40 for ferry crossing and €0-€7 for the aires /stellplatz more of you should try it and leave campsites to tuggers with bad reversing skills.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## 747

I believe in supporting good British organisations, especially the ones who provide a good service to their customers.

My cost of supporting the CC = £0


----------



## pomme1

I agree that these prices are expensive, but it's a pretty pointless exercise comparing them with Aires, CLs, FP sites etc. The true comparison should be with commercial sites of comparable quality, either here in the UK or on the continent. In that context, the CC prices are reasonable. has anyone looked at high season prices in Italy? They are truly eye-watering.

I rarely use CC sites in the high season, largely because they are too busy, but I find them useful for winter and low season breaks when, in my view, the prices are pretty good.

Roger


----------



## IanA

Nice to see a bit about penalising those who cancel within 72hrs or are no-shows - but will they do it?


----------



## peedee

I'm with pomme. Fortunately everyone has a choice. As much as I like using the certificated sites, not all are suitable for motorhomes, especially larger ones.

Whilst some prefer sites without full facilities, unfortunately this is not what the majority want so the tendency is to provide sites with more of these with the result they get more and more expensive.



IanA said:


> Nice to see a bit about penalising those who cancel within 72hrs or are no-shows - but will they do it?


Remains to be seen what effect it has, if any. It hasn't exactly been anounced with a big flourish!

peedee


----------



## peedee

Andysam said:


> 2 + 3 + dog = Far too expensive. We left at last renewal.


Sorry forgot to mention the extras you usually have to pay at a commercial site, awning, car, dog, showers etc. It all adds up especially if you have children although some sites do family deals.

peedee


----------



## jud

hi . that's why we head for dover don't use the m/h in the u.k . jud


----------



## trevd01

Isn't it just the first three rules of a consumer facing business?

Location, location, location.

Haven't looked where all of those sites are but they are clearly places people want to go. 

Our choice of camping places whether it be in the UK or abroad is based on where we want to go (even if that location is defined by "two hours drive from here"). Then we consider the price. 

If it is a site where we can walk where we want to go, that might be worth a premium for one night to us. £30 might get you 80-100 miles in fuel costs in some motorhomes, or perhaps 150 miles in a PVC like ours.


----------



## 113016

tonyt said:


> I admit to being tight fisted so would never dream of paying such prices.
> 
> What amazes me is that the motorhoming fraternity in general, pay huge amounts of money to buy super duper outfits equipped with every comfort and gizmo imaginable - but still find it necessary to camp in campsites, and pay those prices.
> 
> Do you all use the campsite facilities that you pay for? Do you shower in the ablution block, do your dishes in the dishwasher shed, do you go to the toilet block for a 2am pee, or do you prefer to do those things in your motorhome?
> 
> I know there are issue with "wilding" but what's wrong with just street parking a la Marine Parade?
> 
> Is it that umbilical cord that's needed to power all those gadgets?
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm not criticising, just asking


Agree in full. 
Our membership expired while we were in mainland Europe earlier this year and as we have not used a site for about 2 years I did not renew . 
I did use the CC for ferry's on the £54 return deal but will that deal be aavailable next year? maybe, maybe not? 
£25 per night to look out at caravans.. I think not! then on many sites you have to walk or drive to get a nice view. 
I can wild and park with a nice view and I get unrestricted views of sunsets or sunrises over the water. 
I doubt that I will rejoin as most of our camping is now over the water, 
But that is my choice and if someone is happy to pay the £25 plus joining fee, then that,s ok with me. 
I think my main gripe about the CC is that when I first purchased a M/H, I went for the dream of the freedom to just go whenever you wanted to. But you need to book six months ahead and even more on some sites nowadays.
Sorry about the ramble, but, 
Where is the freedom in that?


----------



## teemyob

*Family*

We stayed at Delamere a couple of years ago with the Family.

It cost us £250 for four nights. And with the song and dance they made about is being to big for online bookings (we can fit on all the pitches). But for the family, I would have left on arrival if that makes any sense.

TM


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Grath said:


> ......I did use the CC for ferry's on the £54 return deal but will that deal be available next year? maybe, maybe not?.....


Hidden away at the bottom of Page 66 in the December issue they say ".......you will no longer be able to make reservations on the DFDS Seaways Dover to Dunkirk service via the Club's Contact Centre, unless you are also booking overseas sites and/or taking out Red Pennant holiday insurance."

They feel that have a captive market and are chasing ever more profit.

I am beginning to lose interest in them.


----------



## Zebedee

HurricaneSmith said:


> Hidden away at the bottom of Page 66 in the December issue they say ".......you will no longer be able to make reservations on the DFDS Seaways Dover to Dunkirk service via the Club's Contact Centre, unless you are also booking overseas sites and/or taking out Red Pennant holiday insurance."
> They feel that have a captive market and are chasing ever more profit.
> I am beginning to lose interest in them.


Thanks for that info Smithy. :wink:

That really does focus on the question, *"Is it still a Members' Club, or simply a money making business?"*

Can I suggest you start a new thread with this information. I think it may be quite important to a lot of our members who were planning to use the booking service for next year - including me!! 8O 8O

Anyone wishing to do so will have to get in before January 1st!

Dave


----------



## 113016

HurricaneSmith said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......I did use the CC for ferry's on the £54 return deal but will that deal be available next year? maybe, maybe not?.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden away at the bottom of Page 66 in the December issue they say ".......you will no longer be able to make reservations on the DFDS Seaways Dover to Dunkirk service via the Club's Contact Centre, unless you are also booking overseas sites and/or taking out Red Pennant holiday insurance."
> 
> They feel that have a captive market and are chasing ever more profit.
> 
> I am beginning to lose interest in them.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, that has certainly made my mind up.
I won't be joining! :x

I did have a result this year as after my membership had expired I still managed to book the ferry for my second trip.
Lucky I expect!


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

I think you can still book just the ferries but only via the CC website.

Reading the annual report in the December magazine (Yes I read it all and didn't recollect much mention of the the word motorhome in it  )

the overseas travel department has been making a loss. When I amended a ferry booking by phone a couple of years ago they had to spend a fair bit of time contacting the ferry company and probably checking the website as well and I expect the margins are tight without any campsite bookings.

Last year we booked ferries through the C&CC Carefree service which was a pleasant experience and with equally good discounts.

Fo next year the Carefree brochure is pushing the ACSI guide and several discount sites so expect to see a few more Brits around  

Isn't Delamere a Camping Club site?

Steve


----------



## 113016

Thanks for the info. 
Yes, Delamere is Camping & Caravaning 

I suppose at the end of the day, if all that I want the CC for is a ferry, it would be far cheaper not to join and the 40 about quid saved would more than pay for any extra ferry charge. I think!


----------



## loobyloo59

I haven't renewed subs this year because I can never get on the sites I want!!


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi,

I am going to upset a lot of people with my comments.

I think the Caravan Club prices are quite reasonable and justified, if you look at the price increases you will find it has only increased 0.50 to a £1.00 per night, unfortunately it is a sign of the time and price increases are inevitable.

The majority of the Wardens work very hard and keep the sites to a high standard, following an accident several years ago I became disabled I could not believe how helpful and supportive the site warden were.


----------



## Tissy

had one years membership that was enough
only managed to get on one site then told which way i should park 
not for me, clicky lot also!!
this is not a members club just a money making scam
tissy


----------



## Zebedee

Oscarmax said:


> I am going to upset a lot of people with my comments.


I doubt it Oscar. You are as much entitled to your opinion as anyone else. :wink:



Oscarmax said:


> I think the Caravan Club prices are quite reasonable and justified, if you look at the price increases you will find it has only increased 0.50 to a £1.00 per night, unfortunately it is a sign of the time and price increases are inevitable.
> 
> The majority of the Wardens work very hard and keep the sites to a high standard, following an accident several years ago I became disabled I could not believe how helpful and supportive the site warden were.


I'm not sure I agree about the prices. They may have gone up only a pound or two this year, but the nett cost is still pretty high. There are cheaper hotels around!!

As for the rest, I quite agree. The sites are exemplary in all aspects, especially when compared with a lot of scruffy and poorly maintained Continental sites which can be just as expensive.

No complaints about the wardens either. With very rare exceptions they are brilliant, and the fairly extensive rules and regulations have been made necessary (_unfortunately_) by the number of self-centred "persons" who abuse the sites and their facilities . . . and often the wardens as well! 8O

Dave


----------



## pomme1

Tissy,

Where's the scam? The prices are clearly published on line and in the handbook. You know exactly what you will be paying, there are no hidden extras, you have a choice whether to stay there or not. So, I ask again, where's the scam?

For all those who complain about the CC being a money making business, where do you think the funds for investment come from? Perhaps you would prefer if it were a loss making business then we could all complain about 'incompetent management'.

With the CC, what you see is what you get, it's hardly an unknown quantity. It clearly doesn't suit everyone, but if you don't like it, don't join. Pretty simple really!

Roger


----------



## 747

pomme1 said:


> Tissy,
> 
> Where's the scam? The prices are clearly published on line and in the handbook. You know exactly what you will be paying, there are no hidden extras, you have a choice whether to stay there or not. So, I ask again, where's the scam?
> 
> For all those who complain about the CC being a money making business, where do you think the funds for investment come from? Perhaps you would prefer if it were a loss making business then we could all complain about 'incompetent management'.
> 
> With the CC, what you see is what you get, it's hardly an unknown quantity. It clearly doesn't suit everyone, but if you don't like it, don't join. Pretty simple really!
> 
> Roger


I believe that the CC is sitting on a large pot of gold.

£80 Million pounds was one figure bandied about.

If that is true then they should be reducing prices for their members. It might also start a price war with Independant sites. As it is, the boom in Camping, Caravanning and Motorhoming has led to a shortage of sites and an increase in fees.


----------



## Glen432

Hi

As the ad says _compare the market_, i work for the CC and last year at GY site in August for one night for two people it cost £20.80 at the local Ha**n commercial it cost a staggering £64 for two. I know Ha**n have all singing and dancing sites but a £40 difference, i've worked in most parts of the UK and usually the CC are the cheapest by far if you compare similar sites. I think the CC have an unfortunate reputation for being expensive but if you delve deep i think most people will be surprised.

Regards
Phil


----------



## bognormike

yep, got to compare what's out there, and the CC are good value out of the main season- if you can get on a site!. i suspect even then they are cheaper than the all singing etc sites that Phil says about. We use both ithe clubs' sites out of the main season, and use CCC temp holiday sites in the main season. Touring in France / germany is going to be cheaper generally because of relatively low property prices - and in France lower VAT rates.


----------



## Glen432

Hi

I think i'am right in saying the CC are trialling kids for a penny on some sites this year not busy sites but it's step in the right direction.
The fees have gone up 50p for next year which is the same amount my wages have gone up a week 

Phil


----------



## Rosbotham

The sites are full so it's clearly not rip off pricing or people wouldn't pay : it's not a captive market because there is competition from commercial sites, from going overseas or from using a hotel.

Personally I wouldn't pay £32 per night, but you need to look at what you're getting - that's Hillhead which is well positioned, has a swimming pool and entertainment complex. Not my kind of site but if you look at the prices commercial places charge for that kind of facilities, it's quite reasonable.

Prices have gone up by 50p or £1, which is way less than inflation if you do the maths.


----------



## Andysam

Glen432 said:


> Hi
> 
> As the ad says _compare the market_, i work for the CC and last year at GY site in August for one night for two people it cost £20.80 at the local Ha**n commercial it cost a staggering £64 for two. I know Ha**n have all singing and dancing sites but a £40 difference, i've worked in most parts of the UK and usually the CC are the cheapest by far if you compare similar sites. I think the CC have an unfortunate reputation for being expensive but if you delve deep i think most people will be surprised.
> 
> Regards
> Phil


Yes Phil, compare the market- same for same the CC club that was the ex holiday camp that has entertainment in Devon? Hillside or similar?we stayed at one year and was £5 night cheaper than Haven. The £5 night cheaper was obviously a discount for the flooded pitches and the misery of having 2" of standing water in the awning and straw distributed around the site to stop people getting stuck.

We had to buy polythene sheet to put in the awning. It was it's second year as a CC and the wardens said the drainage issue was a known one and suggested that we could have a full refund if we wished to leave find another site (in August).

Useless.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Zebedee said:


> ......... Can I suggest you start a new thread with this information. I think it may be quite important to a lot of our members who were planning to use the booking service for next year - including me!! 8O 8O .........


Your wish is my command. I titled it "Caravan Club & DFDS Reservations"

Smithy :lol:


----------



## rayc

Just back from a 3 night stay at Baltic Wharf. Well worth the £16 a night when the location, facilities and electric are taken into account.


----------



## Penquin

The biggest problem that the CC face is NOT the price of sites but the availability (or lack of) for MOST of their members.........

If even 1% of the members tried to book a sitefor the same time they would not all succeed, many of the sites are "blocked" due to seasonal pitches (at a lower / night price) or with storage - this means that the number of pitches available is reduced by many hundreds of pitches......

So the price they charge is based on "supply and demand" and if you look at the cost of the temporary Olympic site (for those that can access it) at Chigwell at £18 -22 per night according to the website.....

BUT I remember reading somewhere that there was a long minimum period for booking during the Olympics and somewhere else that the cost was £30 per night........

So who knows?

Dave


----------



## 96299

Penquin said:


> The biggest problem that the CC face is NOT the price of sites but the availability (or lack of) for MOST of their members.........
> 
> If even 1% of the members tried to book a sitefor the same time they would not all succeed, many of the sites are "blocked" due to seasonal pitches (at a lower / night price) or with storage - this means that the number of pitches available is reduced by many hundreds of pitches......
> 
> So the price they charge is based on "supply and demand" and if you look at the cost of the temporary Olympic site (for those that can access it) at Chigwell at £18 -22 per night according to the website.....
> 
> BUT I remember reading somewhere that there was a long minimum period for booking during the Olympics and somewhere else that the cost was £30 per night........
> 
> So who knows?
> 
> Dave


I think you'll find that the Chigwell site is now a no-no, and had been for some time.

Steve


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

Everytime we have visited sites in France in August we have paid betwwen £55 and £79 yes £79 per night for 5 star sites that are not as good as the CC sites.The aires and cheaper sites in France are not anywhere near the same standard as the CC.As for the people who like to wild camp whether its £10 or £50 it doesnt effect you anyway as its the idea of being on a site that you dont like.For me the CC gets a lot of undeserved bad press with people making claims and nothing to back them up.For me by far the best run Campsites in europe barr none.
Bri


----------



## alphadee

I have to agree that the sites are usually very well kept. 

However, having stayed at CC sites earlier this month I was amazed at the money being wasted. 2 couples (wardens & assistants) at a quiet time of year ? 

John Deere ride on mowers being used to hoover up leaves, followed by leaf blowers being used to blow leaves from the roads back onto the grass ? This went on for the 2 days that I was there, causing lots of noise and disturbance, using fuel, causing pollution etc.

I do not use the site facilities so only stay on them when it is useful to me. Normally 2 to 3 times a year. If members are being priced out of using sites will CL's become so busy it will be difficult to find space ?


----------



## Tissy

pomme1 said:


> Tissy,
> 
> Where's the scam? The prices are clearly published on line and in the handbook. You know exactly what you will be paying, there are no hidden extras, you have a choice whether to stay there or not. So, I ask again, where's the scam?
> 
> For all those who complain about the CC being a money making business, where do you think the funds for investment come from? Perhaps you would prefer if it were a loss making business then we could all complain about 'incompetent management'.
> 
> With the CC, what you see is what you get, it's hardly an unknown quantity. It clearly doesn't suit everyone, but if you don't like it, don't join. Pretty simple really!
> 
> Roger


only joined for one year as i got a free crossing
everything i have tried ie insurance ' ferry crossing has not been competitive
not for us thanks
tissy


----------



## Suenliam

We stay on CC sites as the standard is reliable and they are located in the places we want to be. We do not do wild camping (other than the car park at Ouistram ferry port  ). I find the CC prices very competitive particularly in the mid/low season. We have just paid £18.50 a night for 2 adults and EHU and £15 for the same at Edinburgh. I certainly would not want to stay at a Hotel that charged those prices :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The criticism that "why pay for an expensive MH and then fork out for campsites" can easily be countermanded by "why pay for an expensive MH and not pay under £20 a night (for us) for a pitch".

The OP who commented that it's more an issue of sites for wild camping rather than costs may have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## thesmiths88

teensvan said:


> NO wonder we leave the UK for France or Germany all summer.
> 
> £30-£40 for ferry crossing and €0-€7 for the aires /stellplatz more of you should try it and leave campsites to tuggers with bad reversing skills.
> 
> steve & ann. ------- teensvan


Hi - where from and who with do you get that kind of ferry price please?


----------



## peedee

jud said:


> hi . that's why we head for dover don't use the m/h in the u.k . jud


I'd venture that you are not getting full use out of it then!

Just spent a night at Clumber Park on the spur of the moment, yes I did get a last minute pitch by ringing up on the day! Think it must be peak season because it was the most at nearly £25 for two adults I have ever paid at a club site and I have been to quite a few.

Generally I still find that unless there are deals going at commercial sites the CC sites do offer better value for money.

peedee


----------



## selstrom

Where the sites are always fully booked it could be said that their prices are too LOW.

We never use the toilet/shower blocks and often do not require electricity but at times the location is the best option.

In 2011 we used our motorhome for 84 nights, 40 free and average cost of £5.76 per night. 7 nights where on CC sites.

The worst sites we have stayed on have been private ones.

We wish the CC would remove all shower blocks and reduce the costs but realistically most members want these facilities and the CC has a duty to provide what the members want.


----------



## bigfoot

It would benefit members if some of the excess fees were invested in retraining some of the site staff in customer/courtesy care training.
Also one question I don't recall ever being asked is ' are bonuses paid to any of the senior directors/managers,as seems to be the norm nowadays?


----------



## pomme1

Tissy,

I accept that you think that the CC is expensive, a view to which you're obviously entitled. You still haven't told me where the scam is, however.

Bigfoot,

In every job I've had, I've been part of a bonus scheme which only paid out subject to targets, including customer satisfaction being exceeded. It is the obscene 'bonuses' common in the financial sector which have brought the whole system into dispute.

If the CC do operate a 'proper' scheme, as I have experienced then I for one wouldn't have a problem with it.


Roger


----------

